

Show HN: Adefy - Re-imagining mobile ads (for loadscreens) - ferno
http://www.adefy.eu

======
Cilvic
Sounds interesting. I'd love to examples of those engaging ads right on the
first page + the signup / call to action is all the way to bottom, made me
feel like a scroll monkey :-)

~~~
ferno
We don't have any advertisers using our custom tech currently, so sadly no
real screenshots ;( We're backfilling fullscreen images to get started, and
optionally overlaying text in seperate layers with a parallax effect, along
with our loadscreen elements.

The ads are coded in JS, and take advantage of JS middleware we've created
which interacts with the native engine. Currently we support only 2D, but you
can essentially make and animate anything you want. Physics can be
enabled/disabled at specific times, etc.

It looks very, very cool when fully taken advantage of. If anyone is
interested in designing a real-looking ad (not just a tech demo), feel free to
contact us :D

